# first ace



## nimrod.michaeli (May 3, 2009)

who was the first ace ever

how did he do it (ex shooting rifle when an aircraft passed by)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 3, 2009)

Adolphe Celestin Pègoud

Adolphe Celestin Pègoud - The Aerodrome - Aces and Aircraft of World War I


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 4, 2009)

Interesting. Poor chap didn't make it to the end of the war, too bad, his own German pupil killed him. It's a bit tragic.


----------

